# Texting body parts



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I just sent my fiance a text message with a pic of my hand, telling her I'm not one for sending body parts over text messages, but that was certainly one part that would be touching her lots later tonight.

She replied that she loves it and said my hands feel magical on her body.

I always try to come up with something witty, funny and a bit crazy from time to time to let her know I am thinking about her and that she drives me crazy.:smthumbup:


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

So what's your question and how can we help you??????


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 6, 2012)

barf


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Cool cool.....


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

I just sent my wife a picture of my hand shooting a bird, I think she misunderstood it


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

okeydokie said:


> I just sent my wife a picture of my hand shooting a bird, I think she misunderstood it





Indy, that's cute. I might steal it.


----------

